# Stretched & Turbo'd Renny....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I kept waitin on him to lose it and hit that car or slide out into the street and get T boned. I would like to see it drag.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I could do that on my Brute!!!!!!!!!! well...maybe not.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

What is with the SRA? I thought all renegades where IRS.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

they were but i think they might have swaped a sra into that one, i think he is going to go through tires fast!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its not SRA it is just strapped down aginst the shocks . Pause it when he is up close to the camera and you can see the axles and center section


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Good Eye


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i did pause and still couldnt see it all that good very good eye


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

search it on utube there's a video walkaround of it...

I think this is same bike


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

WTF was that.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Had the background hardcore on...


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

What could someone be so mad at?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL.. I was waiting on satan to jump on fire it up and haul ***.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Forgive me father for I have sinned, please clean my ears from the poison that was poured in..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol I wasnt even paying attention to the music...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrraaahh I'll kill your mother....... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaahh I'll kill your father..... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrahhh I'll kill your baby sister.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhh I'll kill everyone you know......

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol. I would have to have some serious hate it me to build a bike like that so I guess the music fits. That thing is sick! I would like to see it on a sticky tire at the track. My guess is that it would hang with the smaller bore sportbikes in the motorcycle class.


----------

